# Kachina - Male Ringneck Dove



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

these are pictures of my male ringneck dove. i was told he was a she, and by the time i realised the mistake, he already knew his name. he was quite young and didnt coo at all when i brought him home, so figured they were correct. turns out he had air sac mites, and when those went away, he started cooing like crazy. hes a character; not real cuddly, but fairly friendly, especially since i moved him out here. ill have to go back and see if i have old baby pics of him as well. the first three were taken a few minutes ago (hes quite interested in the pigeon, and is curently on top of the pigeons "cage" cooing to him/her!) he also wonders why the pigeon gets to sit on the floor, and he doesnt, lol.










why dont i get to play on the floor too??



















taken a day or so ago; he wasnt expecting the pigeon to start moving, lol, so put his wings up!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great pictures of a handsome bird - what striking coloration! I didn't realize that doves also have iridescent neck feathers!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the pictures, what a gorgoius bird Kachina is.

I wouldn't worry about the name, I have turned a few names into non-gender names it is unbelievable. Now, I don't name birds until I KNOW what gender they are.

There is Skye (boy), Sonic (girl), Anthony (girl), Archimedes (girl), Winston. (girl) ..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kachina is a beautiful name even for a boy. As I've said before, doves are very, very special.

Maggie


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey ! He looks a lot like my Colombeau!  

http://cf.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/pl....photos.yahoo.com/ph/plumecolombeau/my_photos

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sdreamcatcher, 

Your male pied ringneck dove, Kachina is a real stunner!!! He's very beautiful and looks quite healthy

I had ring neck doves when I was young myself and they were lovely pets


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks, everyone. i will try to get Kachina to listen to your comments to him later; he is a bit busy right now with his little macho act, lol. he just met the baby, and has been cooing, bowing, trying to take jabs (i stopped him on that one!!), and making his little laughing call (those with ringnecks know what i mean, those without, its a pretty funny sound). she (i really think shes a she??) just looks at him, like she cant believe it, lol.

hes not very tame, and has a bit of an attitude, but he does listen and understand what is told to him - he simply chooses to do the opposite 

jen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

youre right, suz! separated at birth? Colombeau is very handsome 



Poulette said:


> Hey ! He looks a lot like my Colombeau!
> 
> http://cf.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/pl....photos.yahoo.com/ph/plumecolombeau/my_photos
> 
> Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a beautiful bird!!!

Reti


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

The picture aren't showing but can you visit my website www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------

